# Ryain Air Vouchers mean expensive premium rate phone calls and expensive flights!



## macnas (16 Jan 2006)

I got a voucher for Ryanair. Decided to use it. This meant phoning Ryanair on their premium number to do the booking. 33 cents per minute. The whole proceedure took 18 minutes. I kid u not!.  There were  some flights in sterling. The prices charged were much higher that those that came up on the Ryanair site minutes before. For example     one flight I costed at €65.00 became €85.00.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jan 2006)

*Re: ryanair ripoff again*

Maybe the person who bought you the voucher should have read the terms & conditions?


----------



## kazbah (17 Jan 2006)

*Re: ryanair ripoff again*

Their credit card fee online is also gone up to €10.


----------



## Humpback (17 Jan 2006)

*Re: ryanair ripoff again*

Was looking at Ryanair flights from London to Dublin for this coming weekend, and Ryanair were more than twice as expensive as the flights I eventually got, with BMI from Heathrow.

Like anything else, at this stage, Ryanair may be benefiting from consumer inertia and just the assumption that they'll always have the cheapest flights.

For a Friday evening to Sunday evening set of flights (granted, these are expensive anyway because of timing), Ryanair were more expensive from all three of their London airports than BMI, Aer Lingus and even Cityjet from London City.

So, Mary Harney was right. Shop around!!!!


----------



## DrMoriarty (17 Jan 2006)

*Re: ryanair ripoff again*



			
				ronan_d_john said:
			
		

> Ryanair may be benefiting from consumer inertia and just the assumption that they'll always have the cheapest flights. [...]Shop around!!!!


I !


----------



## kazbah (17 Jan 2006)

*Re: ryanair ripoff again*



			
				DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> I !


 
DrM in that post you said you were charged €70 credit card fee for 7 people.  Is it per person not per transaction then?


----------



## DrMoriarty (17 Jan 2006)

*Re: ryanair ripoff again*

Well, I wasn't actually charged it, because I bought elsewhere — but Ryanair's CC charge is €2.50 per person, per flight (i.e. €10 each on a round trip Shannon/Stansted/Jerez). I just tried it again now and the prices have dropped a little, to about €1900 for the seven of us — but that involves an overnight in London.


----------



## kazbah (17 Jan 2006)

*Re: ryanair ripoff again*

Doh!!!!

I always thought it was €5 flat because I was usually booking a return flight for myself.  This time I was also booking for a friend and I have been giving out that it is gone up to €10 but that makes sense now


----------



## ajapale (17 Jan 2006)

Just a reminder.... the original post by macnas claimed that Ryan Air Vouchers resulted in expensive, time consuming phonecalls and flights that were more expensive that availiable on the website.

Macnas,

Were the terms and conditions printed on the voucher?

aj


----------



## DrMoriarty (17 Jan 2006)

They're printed on the website:



> Ryanair Gift Voucher Conditions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It may not be a 'rip-off', but it's hardly a good deal. Balance 'lost' if you don't spend the full face value? Six-month, non-extendable validity period? Non-transferable? How many other businesses would impose those kinds of restrictions on a gift voucher...?


----------

